# What is WITH these female teachers having sex with their students???



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Utah teacher Brianne Altice claims SHE is the victim after teen boy 'wore down her defenses' | Mail Online



> Utah high school teacher, 34, accused of having sex with 16-year-old student claims SHE is the victim after teen boy 'wore down her defenses'


I just don't get it, it seems as if quite literally every month you have some female high school teacher being outed for having sex with their student. It's so sick, and even though I know many guys, even here will say "Oh I sure wish I had these teachers in school" it doesn't make it any less wrong! 

And most of the time they are young attractive women that could easily get sex if that's all they wanted. I also get that it's more news worthy to have stories of female teachers doing male students than vice versa but even then are these females just completely deranged? After all the news stories you hear SURELY they'd have enough sense to realize there is a 99% chance of their "relationship" getting out, yet these kinds of stories keep popping up left and right. And what's worse is females that do this usually get lighter sentences than men that do. 

Heck, even for me dating a 27 year old at the time was hard for me to get past, but at least he was a grown man. Yet these women get with these high school boys, ick! 

I am pregnant and it seems like if I have a son I will have to be equally worried about some female teacher wanting to have sex with him as I would a male teacher with a daughter. Could it be there are more female pedophiles out there than once thought but they are better at hiding it? Or is this a relatively new thing? 

And what gets me about this case is the 34 year old teacher makes some BS excuse that a 16 year old boy was able to "wear her down"? Seriously?? 

I'd love to hear your thoughts on this phenomenon.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

2galsmom said:


> Look at the statistics MOST teachers both male and female do not get it on with their students or molest them.
> 
> And ICK is right, I cannot imagine dating a younger man let alone one in high school for a variety of reasons I shall keep to myself.


:iagree:

The chance of it happening with your child is very low and you can teach him or her how to stick up for themselves/speak up to avoid getting into these situations. It happens with both male and female teachers, but rarely. It happens to be reported more and all over the news now, so it seems a lot more common. 

There was just a report of my old math high school teacher who slept with one of his students. Made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> The chance of it happening with your child is very low and you can teach him or her how to stick up for themselves/speak up to avoid getting into these situations. It happens with both male and female teachers, but rarely. It happens to be reported more and all over the news now, so it seems a lot more common.
> 
> There was just a report of my old math high school teacher who slept with one of his students. Made me sick to my stomach.


Yeah, I admit I was exaggerating, but even so it still amazes me how often these female teachers get caught. And especially WHY. At least when men do it as sick as it is it's understandable why, but for women it's different, what do they get out of it?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate the "can't rape the willing" attitude that comes out with stories like this. It's a huge contributing factor to the lighter sentences IMO. Even the comments on that article say things like "where was the victim in all of this?" "I wish she was my teacher!" "Suddenly I am feeling rusty at math."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

From the site:



> Where's the victim in all this? This kid will be bragging about this for years.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

DanaS said:


> Yeah, I admit I was exaggerating, but even so it still amazes me how often these female teachers get caught. And especially WHY. At least when men do it as sick as it is it's understandable why, but for women it's different, what do they get out of it?


Sorry, what the what, now? It's understandable when male teachers prey on their female students? Seriously?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

DanaS said:


> After all the news stories you hear SURELY they'd have enough sense to realize there is a 99% chance of their "relationship" getting out,


I wonder about that. I suspect that the truth is, the majority of the time, they *don't* get caught. 

Later in life, I dated a woman who confessed that years before she messed around with several of her female students, and was never caught. It's possible that happens a lot more than people think it does. 

I am pretty confident though, that over 80% of the time, it's a male teacher instead of female (at my own high school, there were two male coaches who were caught messing around with female students and forced to resign). The press loves the salacious nature of the female teacher with her male student, that when it happens it hits the press everywhere. 

In any case, passion often throws caution out the window. I guess if you have enough temptation put in front of you, you are eventually going to take a bite at the apple. There's also the "forbidden" aspect of it, which just makes it seem even more arousing and romantic.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> I hate the "can't rape the willing" attitude that comes out with stories like this. It's a huge contributing factor to the lighter sentences IMO. Even the comments on that article say things like "where was the victim in all of this?" "I wish she was my teacher!" "Suddenly I am feeling rusty at math."



You might hate it, but it reflects a social reality, as well as a common difference between men and women. The difference is there, even though the law has to pretend it isn't.

I had a crush on one of my female teachers when I was young, and if we had an affair, I wouldn't consider myself a "victim", nor would I resent her in the least. The only difference now is that I would consider her an idiot for putting herself at risk like that. 

It seems ridiculous for other people trying to persuade student (who in some cases initiated the whole thing ) that he/she is the victim solely because of the ages involved. 

However, I do strongly object to these relationships on moral grounds, albeit for a totally different reason than most here. I object simply because it's not fair when someone sleeps with a teacher and get an 'A' while the rest of the students have to earn them. That's essentially cheating.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

2galsmom said:


> The teacher clearly has issues in that she was married when this whole thing went down, perhaps men will punish her for her infidelity while praising the boy for getting laid


Or perhaps not


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the impression, from what I have read elsewhere, that there is a percentage of all workers who have close proximity with older children, that want to seduce them.

I'm not sure of the number, but includes both men and women.

Some seem to be stuck in a development phase, others are just sociapaths.

I also have the impression that despite all the news reports in current times, that this type of thing has been going on for a very long time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is hardly a new phenomenon. Older teachers, male and female alike have been doing this for eons now.

It's just that we hear about it more often now because of media being so accessible and everything is reported to the nth degree.


----------

